# Good little dust collector.



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats both are great machines. I know of someone who vents his right out the back wall of his shop into a 4' by 4' box with a 12" by 12" filter. Opens the door every so often and removed the dust


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

I think that unit is identical to the one I got from Harbor Freight. The Harbor Freight model came with a 30 µm bag.

I picked up a 5 µm replacement bag from Rockler that is a thick felt material.


----------



## Addicted (Feb 22, 2013)

I was tempted by the HF model, as well as a cheaper vertical unit than the Delta I ordered (which still hasn't shipped according to the Amazon order status). I opted to buy units that came with 1micron bags for two reasons 
1. Don't have to buy a better bag. 
2. Assuming CFM is rated with the supplied bags, I won't be risking cutting the flow down by changing to a finer bag.

I ripped an 8' x 3/4" Hickory board tonight, and had zero detectable dust. A few larger cutting chips were left behind, but that was it. No more needing to run my cobbled box fan/ furnace filter setup, and no more respirator. I'm really happy.


----------



## kajunkraft (May 7, 2012)

I also have the r4512 and used the rockler dust right. However, mine throws a lot out over the blade which the DC did not stop. I have ended up just leaving a gate at the exit for the saw and hooking up the DC every once in a while to suck it out. There's plenty of room in the bin below the blade and I don't see what difference it makes to let it build up for a while in there?


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

I think that the Delta 50-760 dust collector is what you should be braging about. In my opinion it's the best bang for the buck out there in a dust collector.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I had one of those a while back. I built a cyclone separator using the Wood magazine plans and in a small shop with runs totaling less than 20' was able to hook it to my cabinet saw and jointer with decent results. I had the cyclone wall mounted over a 30 gallon drum and never had to touch the 1 micron bag. Did it pick up every speck? No, but it did get about 90% of them and made life and clean-up in the shop a lot easier.


----------

